# Movie of the 90's- Round 3 (Tiebreaker)



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2010)

These three films all tied in the last round in their category, so we need this tiebreaker. This is a single-choice poll. It will finish after 24 hours, but it won't close in case of another tie. If that happens, I'll end it as soon as I'm aware the tie is broken. 

Quarter finals will be up after this.


----------



## Dante (Apr 26, 2010)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2010)

The people who are'nt voting _Goodfellas_ can go straight to Hell are, I would suggest, making an error of judgement and perhaps future voters should be encouraged to remember just how good a film it was.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 26, 2010)

Terminator 2!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2010)

i vote for goodfellas


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2010)

T2            .


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2010)

I vote for K.S.


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

Voted for Goodfellas.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bumping so people can vote for GOODFELLAS!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 27, 2010)

T2 FTW hahahahaha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Usual Suspects was good and all, but T2 is iconic.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 27, 2010)

T2. Arnold, Robert and Edward kicked major ass.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 27, 2010)

I voted for all three of these movies on the last poll, instead of one of them, so I'm somewhat to blame for the tie. 

Voting for Goodfellas.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2010)

About to tie again


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Dammit....Someone vote for Goodfellas! Just two votes!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

You mean to vote for T2. 

Time to call in some vote backup.


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

Two people need to vote for Goodfellas, to get this thing tied again.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 28, 2010)

What ho! Am I sensing some bias here. 

Usual Suspects!

T2 shouldn't even be in contention, what is this?! It's a good film, but compared to the other two... not in the same league.


----------



## Brian (Apr 28, 2010)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 28, 2010)

we're gonna need another tiebreaker thread, where you can't vote for _any_ movie.


----------



## Nandireya (Apr 28, 2010)

This is probably a sad thing to admit...but T2's the only one I've seen...


----------



## Kuya (Apr 28, 2010)

triple tied again

NOBODY VOTE ANYMORE!


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 28, 2010)

To bring in dupes, or not to bring in dupes, that is the question


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2010)

This one who voted for Goodfellas seems pretty suspicious to me. Inactive for more than half a year and suddenly showed up to vote today?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Like I give a crap. _Goodfellas_ wins! Huzzah!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2010)

ITT: masamune turns a blind eye to dupes


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 29, 2010)

Terminator 2: Judgement Day


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2010)

The poll isn't close yet and masa let Goodfellas move on to the next round. Only to get curbstomped by Pulp Fiction.


----------

